# Bad ink job on paper



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Last week I installed this paper. Its basically gold and silver metallic for the waves that was inked on top of it. Well, the ink likes to come off very easily. The designer was there when I discovered the problem, my third strip in. I brought it to her attention, and said I might have to buy a new roll myself and redo it. After that, I put down the plastic smoother, and used a brush, but just gently wiping the paper was taking the ink off even more, especially at the seems. The ink is not adhered to the metallic underneath it obviously. So, even after the fourth strip, it still turned problematic, and looked like crap.

How do you guys handle this? The wall needs redone. I told the designer I would take care of it, but but I dont want to try put more of that same junk paper up and have the same thing happen again. Its bad enough I have to come back strip, and rehang, but I have to buy the paper as well. Luckily, the paper isnt expensive. 

I havent run into this before. Where do you guys draw the line of responsibility? On one hand, Im the installer, and its on me. On the other hand, the paper is crap. I told the designer to contact the paper company to see if they will comp at least one of the bolts needed (it was a two double roll job)

What would you do? https://www.jossandmain.com/decor-p...libra_g=&cltr=&experiencetype=1&piid=19238072


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Last week I installed this paper. Its basically gold and silver metallic for the waves that was inked on top of it. Well, the ink likes to come off very easily. The designer was there when I discovered the problem, my third strip in. I brought it to her attention, and said I might have to buy a new roll myself and redo it. After that, I put down the plastic smoother, and used a brush, but just gently wiping the paper was taking the ink off even more, especially at the seems. The ink is not adhered to the metallic underneath it obviously. So, even after the fourth strip, it still turned problematic, and looked like crap.
> 
> How do you guys handle this? The wall needs redone. I told the designer I would take care of it, but but I dont want to try put more of that same junk paper up and have the same thing happen again. Its bad enough I have to come back strip, and rehang, but I have to buy the paper as well. Luckily, the paper isnt expensive.
> 
> ...


Call the WC manufacturer and tell them you want a rep sent out to resolve the issue, that's what sucks about wallpaper very, very little if any quality control!:surprise:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I dont think wallpaper works like that. They dont exactly have 'reps' but I told the designer to get ahold of the company and explain what happened. 

Another thing that sucks is that its a time sensitive thing.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> I dont think wallpaper works like that. They dont exactly have 'reps' but I told the designer to get ahold of the company and explain what happened.
> 
> Another thing that sucks is that its a time sensitive thing.


Some do, MDC http://www.mdcwall.com/home/company/our-story, which is where most contractors in Chicagoland purchase their goods from [I know, NO PC's buy their own wallcoverings] cough, cough, does. I worked with a guy that was hanger that worked for them for a few years in quality control and would be sent out to inspect, troubleshoot customer complaints.:biggrin:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You're talking about commercial work. Its a totally different ball game, with totally different materials. Commercial work is doing 10 story hotels, with hundreds (or thousands) of yards of material. The stuff most of us on here do, is single walls, with products custom made in England. It takes 2-3 weeks just to get the material, which is one reason its a very difficult decision to stop what you're doing if the paper is crap. Sure, if I bought 100 thousand bucks of material and there was an issue, they'd be buying someone a plane ticket to come down, but we're talking $200 of paper here.

Luckily, this paper is only $100 a roll, and this wall takes two rolls, so worse case scenario, I eat $200 of material, and spend another day stripping, and rehanging. (It took 5 hours to hang the first one) Granted, thats why we charge as much as we do. The day before I did this job, I did a ceiling, and I bid it very high, cuz I didnt know what to expect. I had it done in 4 hours. So, all in all, even if I do have to eat this whole thing, it still averages out pretty well... A lot more than painting, anyway.

The only other time I've had to eat it is when I was hanging this thick flock lined stuff on a wall, and I accidentally cut all my strips a foot short, and they did NOT splice in. That was a $500 lesson to learn....


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Standard operating procedure would be to do what you did, install 3 strips and examine. If there is a problem the manufacturer should be contacted, in this case by the designer, that's her material so it's her responsibility. Any reputable company has a rep, but that doesn't mean they would come to the job. What I would expect is a re-issue of a different lot. In many cases you could get some compensation for your labor, but you should not have to replace the material unless it was you that did something wrong, not if the material is defective. If your designer won't back you up call the manufacturer yourself, and find a new designer.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I just realized when I read my last post that it was post #1,000. Wow, time flies......


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Warranties and guaranties aren't worth the paper they're printed on, but I'd be damned if I would come out of pocket for defective materials. I know the way these are written: you'd be unlikely to get recompensed for labor.

But materials...come on. Ink is wiping off the paper...how is that your fault?

If $200 is holding up $2000, I'd buy the new materials, but I'd go out of my way to make someone miserable about their product...if I provided the product.

If I didn't provide product, client is on their own to straighten it out. I'll take the minimal labor-cost loss and move on.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> You're talking about commercial work. Its a totally different ball game, with totally different materials. Commercial work is doing 10 story hotels, with hundreds (or thousands) of yards of material. The stuff most of us on here do, is single walls, with products custom made in England. It takes 2-3 weeks just to get the material, which is one reason its a very difficult decision to stop what you're doing if the paper is crap. Sure, if I bought 100 thousand bucks of material and there was an issue, they'd be buying someone a plane ticket to come down, but we're talking $200 of paper here.
> 
> Luckily, this paper is only $100 a roll, and this wall takes two rolls, so worse case scenario, I eat $200 of material, and spend another day stripping, and rehanging. (It took 5 hours to hang the first one) Granted, thats why we charge as much as we do. The day before I did this job, I did a ceiling, and I bid it very high, cuz I didnt know what to expect. I had it done in 4 hours. So, all in all, even if I do have to eat this whole thing, it still averages out pretty well... A lot more than painting, anyway.
> 
> The only other time I've had to eat it is when I was hanging this thick flock lined stuff on a wall, and I accidentally cut all my strips a foot short, and they did NOT splice in. That was a $500 lesson to learn....


All I have left is don't hang paper anymore, or you may be on to an ulcer if you can't get your decorina's to do their JOB.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> You're talking about commercial work. Its a totally different ball game, with totally different materials. Commercial work is doing 10 story hotels, with hundreds (or thousands) of yards of material. The stuff most of us on here do, is single walls, with products custom made in England. It takes 2-3 weeks just to get the material, which is one reason its a very difficult decision to stop what you're doing if the paper is crap. Sure, if I bought 100 thousand bucks of material and there was an issue, they'd be buying someone a plane ticket to come down, but we're talking $200 of paper here.
> 
> Luckily, this paper is only $100 a roll, and this wall takes two rolls, so worse case scenario, I eat $200 of material, and spend another day stripping, and rehanging. (It took 5 hours to hang the first one) Granted, thats why we charge as much as we do. The day before I did this job, I did a ceiling, and I bid it very high, cuz I didnt know what to expect. I had it done in 4 hours. So, all in all, even if I do have to eat this whole thing, it still averages out pretty well... A lot more than painting, anyway.
> 
> The only other time I've had to eat it is when I was hanging this thick flock lined stuff on a wall, and I accidentally cut all my strips a foot short, and they did NOT splice in. That was a $500 lesson to learn....


Did you not see that they have a residential line of paper, http://www.winfieldthybony.com/


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

ParamountPaint said:


> Warranties and guaranties aren't worth the paper they're printed on, but I'd be damned if I would come out of pocket for defective materials. I know the way these are written: you'd be unlikely to get recompensed for labor.
> 
> But materials...come on. Ink is wiping off the paper...how is that your fault?
> 
> ...


Well, Im not worrying about the labor. Its such a small job, its not THAT big a deal. This designer has given me several thousand dollars worth of work before, and will keep giving me work, as long as I dont bail out on her. Its worth my while to eat this job and keep on this clients good side. She's being really cool about it. Like I said, WORSE case scenario, is I eat a day of labor and $200 of material.

Its just f****ed cuz I had half the wall done when I realized this wasnt gonna fly. They were in a hurry to get the unit turned over to the owners so I was stuck on what to do. It was only one wall. I didnt want to leave ONE WALL half done for two weeks till we got new material. I already had the second roll cut I made the decision to spend the extra hour to hang the second half. The designer said she was mounting a big mirror there, so it was possible to cover the bad parts up, but I guess it didnt.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> Did you not see that they have a residential line of paper, http://www.winfieldthybony.com/


Well cool.... If I were in Chicago, and I happened to be using that particular paper, I'd call them up. Thats a one in a million chance though.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Well cool.... If I were in Chicago, and I happened to be using that particular paper, I'd call them up. Thats a one in a million chance though.


I see your point but if the decorator ordered and helped the client choose that paper and you showed the defect to the decorator, it's on her to remedy the problem by getting a hold of the manufacturer or distributor.
After all, isn't that what she's getting paid for?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, and thats what I asked her to do, and what she's in the process of now.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Sometimes we get caught up in our schedules and the pressure of getting the job done on time, but problems are going to happen with wallpaper. That's just part of the deal. Usually, if all parties involved can communicate and take the time to figure things out, the issues can be resolved to everyone's satisfaction. Good luck moving forward!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Just an update. we got one roll of replacement in today, and the other will be here tonight, I guess. So, I rehung one rolls worth on the wall.

Luckily, the old paper stripped right off with almost zero effort. I tested the new stuff, and I cant scrub the ink off if I try, so I definitely got a bad ink job last time.


----------



## AnthonyFalzon (Feb 24, 2020)

Sounds like youve really turned it around!


----------



## cleaningguy (Aug 14, 2020)

almost forgot this is all about paint lol


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

What in the flying hell is wrong with this guy??


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Woodco said:


> What in the flying hell is wrong with this guy??



Troll


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, hes obviously a troll, but its pointless trolling. I dont get it. Its gotta be the same guy.


----------



## Capohanger (Apr 1, 2021)

Woodco said:


> Last week I installed this paper. Its basically gold and silver metallic for the waves that was inked on top of it. Well, the ink likes to come off very easily. The designer was there when I discovered the problem, my third strip in. I brought it to her attention, and said I might have to buy a new roll myself and redo it. After that, I put down the plastic smoother, and used a brush, but just gently wiping the paper was taking the ink off even more, especially at the seems. The ink is not adhered to the metallic underneath it obviously. So, even after the fourth strip, it still turned problematic, and looked like crap.
> 
> How do you guys handle this? The wall needs redone. I told the designer I would take care of it, but but I dont want to try put more of that same junk paper up and have the same thing happen again. Its bad enough I have to come back strip, and rehang, but I have to buy the paper as well. Luckily, the paper isnt expensive.
> 
> ...


Yep, had the same problem with that paper. Pasted 3 sheets started to hang out and as soon as I ran my plastic to cease the top at ceiling the ink came off. It also washed off when wiping with a sponge or touching it worth any tool. I informed my client showed her the problem and she returned it (to Amazon 😅) and went with a different paper. Basically were paid to install their wallpaper we don't buy wallpaper and for this very reason. Nor should you. 3 sheets. Just saying....


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

What makes you think I bought the paper?


----------

